# Sale [Chaosium] 99c for the next 9 days – Basic Roleplaying's 'Big Gold Book'



## Michael O'Brien (Tuesday at 12:25 PM)

​Apropos of nothing  ... we've made Basic Roleplaying aka 'The Big Gold Book' only 99 cents on DriveThruRPG (normally $21.95)*.





​At some point, almost every gamemaster wants to create their own Mythic World. That's what the Basic Roleplaying System (BRP) is all about! It is simple, fast, and elegant, using a skill-based percentile system. Combat is fast and deadly, and with a strong focus on non-combat skills that some game systems are challenged to support. Players roll percentile dice against the Gamemaster-led opponents, or even themselves.

At the core, most Chaosium RolePlaying games use a variation of the Basic RolePlaying System, which started with RuneQuest. Call of Cthulhu, StormBringer, SuperWorld, Pendragon, and others (including, most recently Rivers of London) followed.

So, if you want to create your own Mythic World and leverage a proven system that is the backbone of some of the most successful games in RolePlaying history, look no further!





Also check out the BRP Wiki.

_*We'll keep it that price until the end of DriveThruRPG's current 'New Year - New Game' sale (ends January 19th)._


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Yesterday at 1:57 PM)

​Basic Roleplaying aka 'The Big Gold Book' has rocketed from Platinum to ADAMANTINE Best Seller in less than 24 hours! Wonder if that's some sort of DriveThruRPG record?​
...might have something to do with our 400 page #TTRPG toolkit being only 99c (for a limited time – normally $21.95). If you're looking for a highly versatile RPG system that's intuitive and easy, and which you can apply to any setting, come check it out!









						Basic Roleplaying - Chaosium | Basic Roleplaying | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Basic Roleplaying - The Basic Roleplaying System Welcome to Chaosium’s Basic Roleplaying system, a book that collects in one place rules a




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------

